# Pirhana in Texas Waters



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

http://www.chron.com/sports/outdoors/article/Piranhas-other-dangerous-exotic-species-found-in-2187403.php


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

This is exactly why we came so close to losing our plants! Just some people, I swear, are so dense and short sighted. I used to think, "They just didn't know better." but in the age of the Internet, that excuse just no longer flies, period. There is no excuse anymore for not knowing a red bellied piranha can grow up to and even more than a foot or that wild pleco's and _Hygrophila polysperma_ are a major problem in the state. Why? Because of Google, that's why!

Stupid, stupid people :mad2:.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Agree. But the thing is, legislators think legislation can stop stupid people. Not true.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The legislators are quick to put of new laws into effect. The moment you try to talk to them about spending money on educating the public of the dangers, they dig their feet into the ground and will not budge. General public is dumb as rocks. Without education, the same people who dump pets in the county to live on farms will continue on the same mentality of dumping aquarium fish into out water bodies.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep watch out for the man eating fish, what is also hard is piranhas, pacu, and silver dollars look the same when they are young and small.

all i got to say is.


----------

